# Old School Lead P-Trap



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lead p-trap for tub. Not to bad most of them are drum traps.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

seen a few of those. Mostly around NJ.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Lead p-trap for tub. Not to bad most of them are drum traps.
> View attachment 10989


 I've never seen one for a tub.

I see them every once in awhile for a laundry tub or a lavatory, but never for a tub.

Cool find.:thumbup:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Ive seen them in houses from early 1900's... Was it leaking?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've never seen one for a tub.
> 
> I see them every once in awhile for a laundry tub or a lavatory, but never for a tub.
> 
> Cool find.:thumbup:


They are very popular here. When they told me to be careful when running tub lines because of lead drum traps, I thought they were messing with me. After laying in a deep ass puddle of mud and chasing the pipe to a round spot I'm a believer.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Ive seen them in houses from early 1900's... Was it leaking?


No, the trap was good it was the cast the line tied into that was crap. We put in PVC and it was easier to do the whole line over. That lead can make some strange angles. I have seen them in houses built in the 60s and early 70s but this is Oklahoma when stuff goes out of code in the rest of the country they ship it here to use up. The drum traps are great it's kinda like a lead cracker jax box.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> They are very popular here. When they told me to be careful when running tub lines because of lead drum traps, I thought they were messing with me. After laying in a deep ass puddle of mud and chasing the pipe to a round spot I'm a believer.


 




Are you OSHA lead certified to be handling that hazardous waste?.....:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Every day stuff around here. Lead traps, drum and S, lead closet bends, lav laterals, half the city is still piped with lead drainage and there's still a lot of potable supply also. You can't work lead, you can't work here.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you OSHA lead certified to be handling that hazardous waste?.....:laughing:


Yes I am, certified for anything but the new light bulbs. Its hell getting into the crawl space though.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Every day stuff around here. Lead traps, drum and S, lead closet bends, lav laterals, half the city is still piped with lead drainage and there's still a lot of potable supply also. You can't work lead, you can't work here.


I had never seen the stuff before moving here. I took a 3 foot section back to AZ when I visited and only one guy knew what it was( he was from Ohio and old)  Glad I don't mess with the stuff much except to replace it. It seems to hold up well drain wise except for the p-trap arm tie in.


----------



## Tom.Plumber (Jun 9, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Every day stuff around here. Lead traps, drum and S, lead closet bends, lav laterals, half the city is still piped with lead drainage and there's still a lot of potable supply also. You can't work lead, you can't work here.



Used to see it allot in Florida too.


----------

